# you have the control on your life



## reubsky (Mar 21, 2013)

what we knows that everything will be different after divorce, but hey do we have the control for our life? yes we do tears(shame), pain, hurt, stupidity - they are all bow before us. We have the control over them even they happened in the past and they will not take any aspect of our control. We control ourselves not them


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, I needed that tonight.


----------

